# Rescue a CCR 3000 GTS?



## MrMonkey (Jan 22, 2019)

First post!

I rescued a 3000 from a garbage pile this fall hoping someone was throwing it out for something simple. I brought it home, put some 40:1 in it, pulled the cable and I can't get it to start up. After several pulls it started leaking gas from the left side (where I think the carb is). This will be my first blower so I'm not all that familiar with them. Figured from what I read that it could probably use a carb rebuild and maybe that's what was causing it to spew gas? Don't really want to jump into it blindly, though.



Hoping someone can point me in a more educated direction. Where should I start to see if this thing even works?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The carb is very easy to remove from that machine, and it's on the left side. The carb is leaking from a seal called a float inlet valve seat. Remove, buy a rebuild kit from the engine model number, not the snowblower model #, buy a can of carb cleaner however probably best to buy a $15 Chinese carburetor online. Drain the gas tank and line. Remember this is a 2 cycle. For regular use buy TC-W3 oil. You can spray some starting fluid in to the carb and see if it kicks. Check to see if it has spark.


----------



## MrMonkey (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks for the quick response. Where would I find the engine model number? Only sticker I've found so far is a snowblower model number. Also, can't tell from your message if you're saying it is better to just buy a chinese carb or if a rebuild would be best. Can you clarify? 

Also, without taking the carb apart where would I spray the starter fluid? Thanks!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Spray the starting fluid in the carb throat, the opening you can see but if you are going to rebuild the carb, buy a can of carb cleaner and use that to see if it kicks.I

Rebuild or buy a Chinese carb? Do you want to use it this year? Buy Chinese. Rebuilding the carb does not mean the carb will be A-1. You may not even need a rebuild kit, you may only need a cleaning. To learn how to clean a carb, go to YouTube.


----------



## MrMonkey (Jan 22, 2019)

Awesome! And where would I find the engine model number?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

MrMonkey said:


> Awesome! And where would I find the engine model number?


On the back of the engine facing the operator. Look underneath, bend over or stand the snowblower on the auger paddles. It's a sticky label. It will be visible though a flashlight helps.


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

It should be a sticker that looks like this. This is from a Powerlite.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

toms said:


> It should be a sticker that looks like this. This is from a Powerlite.


That's the sticker for the machine, not for the engine, the engine has it's own sticker.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

my rebuild of a toro ccr

PT 1





PT2





PT3





AL DONE


----------

